# Do Armor Vests protect from broken Collarbones



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

So I had a pretty big crash this weekend, that I thankfully came away from with only two bruised shoulders, I hope. Basically I cased a 10' drop with about a 20' gap. I knew right as I got in the air that I was going to case it, so I tried to get over the front of my bike so as to try and roll over the landing, but instead I just took the brunt of the landing in my arms and shoulders and flew over the bars. Long story short I am thinking of getting one of those flak jacket type vests with shoulder pads and back pads now.

Do they protect from dislocated shoulders, broken collarbones and the like? I have never worn one, and can't find one at my LBS.

Thanks


----------



## redrook (May 16, 2008)

If you mean a pressure suit like this, then i dont think so. Because they dont restrict your movement, and collar bone breaks are an impact thing, i dont think it would make any difference. They are more for stopping you punturing places, shoulder checking trees, and breaking your spine. If you are doing big things, i would definately get one anyway, just for the spine protection. I even do trails with mine on. Because if you come off and land your back on even a small rock, that could mean paralysis or nerve damage, and i aint risking that.

But I can only speak for the 661 ones, there are maybe ones with rediculous armour that will stop collar bones breaking. Thing is your collar bone breaks so easily, i know a couple of people that have done it. One guy got tangled up in his backpack and broke it, and that was just putting it on!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

mtnryder56 said:


> So I had a pretty big crash this weekend, that I thankfully came away from with only two bruised shoulders, I hope. Basically I cased a 10' drop with about a 20' gap. I knew right as I got in the air that I was going to case it, so I tried to get over the front of my bike so as to try and roll over the landing, but instead I just took the brunt of the landing in my arms and shoulders and flew over the bars. Long story short I am thinking of getting one of those flak jacket type vests with shoulder pads and back pads now.
> 
> Do they protect from dislocated shoulders, broken collarbones and the like? I have never worn one, and can't find one at my LBS.
> 
> Thanks


No, they do not protect against collarbone breaks. I actually filmed someone jacking their collarbone this weekend with a flakjacket on. I'll post the video once I get it on Youtube.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Here ya go, perfect example from this weekend.

It was his first day riding a MTB, so I give him props for even trying it, but his collarbone paid the price even with a FlakJacket on.

Good God Man! Pull up!


----------



## Desert Pig (Dec 8, 2008)

As I posted in another armor related thread...I'm telling you, get a Bear Suit!!! With one of these you can go huck off a cliff without a bike and be fine


----------



## redrook (May 16, 2008)

sixsixtysix said:


> Here ya go, perfect example from this weekend.
> 
> It was his first day riding a MTB, so I give him props for even trying it, but his collarbone paid the price even with a FlakJacket on.
> 
> Good God Man! Pull up!


Oh. My. God. I felt that.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

It may spread the impact out a bit but you are still transferring that energy into your shoulder. It certainly couldn't hurt, and IMO if you're casing 20 foot gaps from 10 feet up you should be wearing as much armor as you can realistically ride with.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Desert Pig said:


> As I posted in another armor related thread...I'm telling you, get a Bear Suit!!! With one of these you can go huck off a cliff without a bike and be fine


DOOD, that is AWEZOME. what a badass. Wo2, in pt.2 the guy looks like a total nutjob, but passionate.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Its worth noting that no armor will "protect" you from an injury, it just reduces the severity, ie you can still get hurt.


----------



## redspotff (Dec 5, 2005)

Armor can help, obviously it cant take away the impact transferred up your arm when you land wrong and break a collar bone. Another way you can break your collarbone is if you land on your head/shoulder and wearing a moto helmet, the lower edge of the helmet often can hit your collarbone and break it, more common in motocross, but with larger mtb jumps can be seen as well. Armor can protect from this type or break.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

the best protection you can get is from the RockGardn Flak Jacket IMO.









the forearms are removable, as is the backplate. and it has rise rib protecters. those lil hotdog shaped whipe things.


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

For sure, I am not expecting to be able to ragdoll down the trail with armor on and get up and be ok. And I am ok with the consequences of getting "hurt" if that means cuts bruises sprains and that type of stuff. But it really sucks having to go to the hospital and then not being able to ride for weeks or months at a time. I figured that if I am going to continue to keep doing the bigger drops and gaps, that I might as well invest in some more pads, and was wondering exactly what the vests protect against. Right now I wear a full face, leg protection and wrist wraps under my gloves

I will probably get one, at least to wear when I know we are going somewhere with big features. 

Shoulders are killing me, I gotta go take another vicadin


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

leat braces dont protect your collar bone at all, do they?


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

If I understand this correctly, the collarbone is broken by a impact to the shoulder that either breaks the bone outright or forces the shoulder in so far it is torn from it's connecting ligaments or the ligaments tear the bone apart. I'm no expert here...I just got back from the orthoP and was looking at a injury chart on the wall.

Seems to me to protect the collar bone you'd need a frame at the shoulder that would take a lateral impact and redirect the force across a physical truss to the other side of the body. Sort of like a set of suspension torsion bars or a-frames (front and back) attached to a body harness and a cup on the shoulder. That'd be some pretty elaborate hardware.

So no, the body suits won't protect the collar bone. I still ride with a rockgarden and find it very useful.



> I actually filmed someone jacking their collarbone this weekend with a flakjacket on....It was his first day riding a MTB,


Crap! _First day_ on a MTB and he hucks a 6-7 footer? Psycho. Hope he heals quickly.


----------



## redspotff (Dec 5, 2005)

Bikezilla said:


> If I understand this correctly, the collarbone is broken by a impact to the shoulder that either breaks the bone outright or forces the shoulder in so far it is torn from it's connecting ligaments or the ligaments tear the bone apart. I'm no expert here...I just got back from the orthoP and was looking at a injury chart on the wall.
> 
> Seems to me to protect the collar bone you'd need a frame at the shoulder that would take a lateral impact and redirect the force across a physical truss to the other side of the body. Sort of like a set of suspension torsion bars or a-frames (front and back) attached to a body harness and a cup on the shoulder. That'd be some pretty elaborate hardware.
> 
> ...


If you have armor that goes across your shoulder you will LESSEN your chance of breaking your collarbone from a direct impact to the shoulder. The pad will spread the force of the impact over a greater area rather than your shoulder or clavicle absorbing all the force at the point of impact. The lightweight motocross protectors will often give you that coverage. Most of the Rockgardens or Dianese suits dont have the pad covering the collarbone.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> Here ya go, perfect example from this weekend.
> 
> It was his first day riding a MTB, so I give him props for even trying it, but his collarbone paid the price even with a FlakJacket on.
> 
> Good God Man! Pull up! t>


Brutual...keep the wheel strait and he survives


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

redspotff said:


> If you have armor that goes across your shoulder you will LESSEN your chance of breaking your collarbone from a direct impact to the shoulder. The pad will spread the force of the impact over a greater area rather than your shoulder or clavicle absorbing all the force at the point of impact. The lightweight motocross protectors will often give you that coverage. Most of the Rockgardens or Dianese suits dont have the pad covering the collarbone.


I'm not sure I agree (or perhaps understand) The rockgarden suit above has a shoulder cup protector. But I don't see it protecting your collar bone from an impact that forces your shoulder up or back or forward. That movement would put direct stress on the controlling member...the collarbone, and it's connecting ligaments.

The protection cup would only spread the load of the direct impact but not redirect the force away from the shoulder thus the damaging movement would be the same.

IMO that would only keep you from shattering the bones directly underneath the deltoids. The collarbone itself would still be at risk for all the same reasons as before.

No?


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Brutual...keep the wheel strait and he survives


I hit pause at 1st impact and it looked like his front wheel momentarily tacoed. I think he was going over regardless. Looking at it again maybe it tacoed b/c he let the bars turn. I think you have a point.

Painful to watch eh?


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

SamL3227 said:


> leat braces dont protect your collar bone at all, do they?


If anything, leatt braces help break your collarbone because it distributes the energy from the crash to the collar bone instead of the neck. I read somewhere that James Stewart doesn't wear one for that reason.


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

When I broke my collarbone, I asked my physician the same question and he basically told me a simple pressure suit wouldn't have prevented the the break.


----------



## redspotff (Dec 5, 2005)

Bikezilla said:


> I'm not sure I agree (or perhaps understand) The rockgarden suit above has a shoulder cup protector. But I don't see it protecting your collar bone from an impact that forces your shoulder up or back or forward. That movement would put direct stress on the controlling member...the collarbone, and it's connecting ligaments.
> 
> The protection cup would only spread the load of the direct impact but not redirect the force away from the shoulder thus the damaging movement would be the same.
> 
> ...


You got it. The rock garden will not help prevent a clavicle fx. You can break it from your arm or shoulder being forced to a point where the ligaments or bone breaks, in which no form of chest protector or suit will help. Which sounds like what you are talking about. The other way the clavicle is broken is when the clavicle itself is impacted. Often times by the lower edge of your full face helmet. (put your helmet on and tilt your head.) Or by anything else striking the clavicle. In this type of fracture a padset with protection spanning the colarbone or clavicle can greatly reduce this type of fracture.


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

novato kid said:


> If anything, leatt braces help break your collarbone because it distributes the energy from the crash to the collar bone instead of the neck. I read somewhere that James Stewart doesn't wear one for that reason.


When is the last time you put on a Leatt? or even looked closely at how they fit and function??? Should I answer that for you??

Check one out some time, they do NOT contact the collar bone...in fact they bridge over the collar bone and rest on the chest (pectoral muscle) and the upper back (trapezius area). see here: https://img264.imageshack.us/img264/7506/leatt001et1.jpg no force is transfered from/through a Leatt to the collar bone in any way of form.

If anything, they would help prevent helmet-impact collar bone fractures...


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Collarbones are like your body's throw away shock absorber. They are almost designed to break due to a number of stresses. As a result of their biological design they also have the capability to heal much easier than most bones. My buddy busted his last month and he's already riding his bike again. Not hucking gaps but he's pedaling around the neighborhood and the jump park. His doctor says it's gonna be another 5 months before he's 100% again but hopes to start doing some basic trail rides and light DH runs come spring.

So yeah, I don't think there is any body armor that can protect a compression blow to your shoulder or prevent you from sticking your arm out at the wrong time. Having said that, if I'm doing anything more than 3 or 4 foot drops or jumps with bigger than 3 or 4 foot gaps I'm armoring my fragile ass up as much as possible!

sixsixtysix - Jeebus! Did you warn the guy that he might want to log a few hours on a bike before he starts hitting 6-7 foot drops!? Poor guy, hope he wants to keep riding after he heals up.


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

davep said:


> When is the last time you put on a Leatt? or even looked closely at how they fit and function??? Should I answer that for you??
> If anything, they would help prevent helmet-impact collar bone fractures...


*POWNED!  *

Good info!:thumbsup:


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

sixsixtysix said:


> No, they do not protect against collarbone breaks. I actually filmed someone jacking their collarbone this weekend with a flakjacket on. I'll post the video once I get it on Youtube.


I will agree it won't protect your collar bone at all . What it will do it provide protection elsewhere allowing you to crasah and roll easier.

The number 1 reason for breaking their collarbone is from putting their hands out to stop/break their fall. That energy transfers to the thin bone resulting in breaks/fractures.Best prevention is fighting the instinct of putting the arms out.

I wouldn't let that deter you from wanting to wear one as in your same crash you might have just walked away a bit sore or just fine and ready to go again.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

SamL3227 said:


> the best protection you can get is from the RockGardn Flak Jacket IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to disagree. My Azonic suit while not the best by any means has more protection than that . Mine has thick celled foam in the front covering the collarbone area ,side rib areas and also has the same type of protection in a few pressure point areas as well.

It also doesn't have the hard side rib protection as the flak.Which is a cool feature.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

davep said:


> When is the last time you put on a Leatt? or even looked closely at how they fit and function??? Should I answer that for you??
> 
> Check one out some time, they do NOT contact the collar bone...in fact they bridge over the collar bone and rest on the chest (pectoral muscle) and the upper back (trapezius area). see here: https://img264.imageshack.us/img264/7506/leatt001et1.jpg no force is transfered from/through a Leatt to the collar bone in any way of form.
> 
> If anything, they would help prevent helmet-impact collar bone fractures...


No. This had been discussed at length on moto forums and I am relaying what conclusions they have come to. If I am wrong so be it, but that is what a lot of people will say about the brace.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

mtnryder56 said:


> So I had a pretty big crash this weekend, that I thankfully came away from with only two bruised shoulders, I hope. Basically I cased a 10' drop with about a 20' gap. I knew right as I got in the air that I was going to case it, so I tried to get over the front of my bike so as to try and roll over the landing, but instead I just took the brunt of the landing in my arms and shoulders and flew over the bars. Long story short I am thinking of getting one of those flak jacket type vests with shoulder pads and back pads now.
> 
> Do they protect from dislocated shoulders, broken collarbones and the like? I have never worn one, and can't find one at my LBS.
> 
> Thanks


No armor is going to stop you from breaking a collarbone or dislocating a shoulder. Armor is made to soften any fall and give yourself a false sense of security.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Jettj45 said:


> Armor is made to soften any fall and give yourself a false sense of security.


Only if one thinks it will stop broken bones .Otherwise in my situation my suit does provide me with a sense of security .......Security that I won't be brusied as bad if at all, won't we as scathed, Its going to stay in place, its going to protect my shoulder when I crash and slide into some rocks or dive over the bars shoulder first into jagged rocks ect.I could go on and my Security comes from my experince in these situations with and without aromor. By no means are they designed to stop bone breakage and if someone thinks they do they need to read the lil tags and come back to earth.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

novato kid said:


> If anything, leatt braces help break your collarbone because it distributes the energy from the crash to the collar bone instead of the neck. I read somewhere that James Stewart doesn't wear one for that reason.


From what I understand the Leatt will re-direct the forces of a crash to other parts of your body...possibly the collarbone. I will take a collarbone break over a spine break any day. :thumbsup:


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Khemical said:


> From what I understand the Leatt will re-direct the forces of a crash to other parts of your body...possibly the collarbone. I will take a collarbone break over a spine break any day. :thumbsup:


So would I. Hence why I would wear one. But the leatt does distribute the force to another part of the body as you stated, which is often the collar bone.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

clockwork said:


> I am going to disagree. My Azonic suit while not the best by any means has more protection than that . Mine has thick celled foam in the front covering the collarbone area ,side rib areas and also has the same type of protection in a few pressure point areas as well.
> 
> It also doesn't have the hard side rib protection as the flak.Which is a cool feature.


pics? i think i remember seeing what your talking about. the t-6 is what its called....right?


----------



## P-townDave (Oct 12, 2006)

Clutchman83 said:


> Collarbones are like your body's throw away shock absorber. They are almost designed to break due to a number of stresses. As a result of their biological design they also have the capability to heal much easier than most bones. My buddy busted his last month and he's already riding his bike again. Not hucking gaps but he's pedaling around the neighborhood and the jump park. His doctor says it's gonna be another 5 months before he's 100% again but hopes to start doing some basic trail rides and light DH runs come spring.
> 
> So yeah, I don't think there is any body armor that can protect a compression blow to your shoulder or prevent you from sticking your arm out at the wrong time. Having said that, if I'm doing anything more than 3 or 4 foot drops or jumps with bigger than 3 or 4 foot gaps I'm armoring my fragile ass up as much as possible!


Well put. Padding over the collar bone is pretty unlikely to prevent the run of the mill clavicle fracture since it's a load on the shoulder that generally breaks it. Shoulder separations and clavicle fractures - very common and very minor injuries for mountain bikers, thank god.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

no. still worth it. I have broken my collar bone twice and it really isnt a big deal. save the rest


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

Khemical said:


> From what I understand the Leatt will re-direct the forces of a crash to other parts of your body...possibly the _collarbone_. I will take a collarbone break over a spine break any day. :thumbsup:


does the pic I linked not work for you guys????


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

davep said:


> does the pic I linked not work for you guys????


Just because it isn't pressing directly on the collarbone doesn't mean it can't break it by transferring stress through other areas. As I said, the clavicle is a weak point in the human skeleton for a reason, it's a lot easier to recover from that than a broken scapula or humerous. the stress that is applied by the Leatt brace may amplify stress seen at the clavicle, even if it isn't directly touching it.

For the record I have no idea how this would happen, but I know it is the argument with that brace. We need an MD who has a good understanding of physics to weigh in on this.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

SamL3227 said:


> pics? i think i remember seeing what your talking about. the t-6 is what its called....right?


z-6 but close.

http://wheelworld.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=3312


----------



## Desert Pig (Dec 8, 2008)

Jettj45 said:


> No armor is going to stop you from breaking a collarbone or dislocating a shoulder. Armor is made to soften any fall and give yourself a false sense of security.


Dude, did you not see the Bear Suit? It will stop you from obtaining any injury. Hence you may not be able to actually pedal your bike, but that's not the point.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> Armor is made to soften any fall and give yourself a false sense of security.


superman speaks! i had no idea he rode bikes. ill guess helmets are a placeebo?

my dainese jacket did not keep me from a 2nd ac sepperation but it kept the pedal from puncturing my skin and fracturing my shoulderblade. like so many have said, it may not prevent injury, but keep in mind it may well lessen some while preventing additional trauma. egos need no armor but the human body does.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

clockwork said:


> I will agree it won't protect your collar bone at all . What it will do it provide protection elsewhere allowing you to crasah and roll easier.
> 
> The number 1 reason for breaking their collarbone is from putting their hands out to stop/break their fall. That energy transfers to the thin bone resulting in breaks/fractures.Best prevention is fighting the instinct of putting the arms out.


This is correct. It is known as FOOSH (Falls on an outstretched hand), and it's how I broke my clavicle.

I still think there's a good reason to wear armor for the reasons stated elsewhere, but it won't guarantee against a fractured clavicle or other injury caused by FOOSH.


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

What about motorcycle chest protectors. Some or most have a netting underneath the shoulder guards that would probably distribute SOME forces.


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

cactuscorn said:


> superman speaks! i had no idea he rode bikes. ill guess helmets are a placeebo?
> 
> my dainese jacket did not keep me from a 2nd ac sepperation but it kept the pedal from puncturing my skin and fracturing my shoulderblade. like so many have said, it may not prevent injury, but keep in mind it may well lessen some while preventing additional trauma. egos need no armor but the human body does.


superman...yeah okay. Were not talking about helmets, were talking about armor vests...There is no armor that will stop a serious injury. I am not saying armor is pointless, I wear it. Just that one should not use it thinking they are never going to get hurt.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

thats much more reasonable. my only gripe is that armor of good quality can prevent SOME serious injuries. it all depends on circumstances. i think it also depends on yer definition of serious which also comes in degrees. a preventable hematoma that keeps me from workin for up to a week has serious implications on my health, paycheck, savings and my custys quality of service. gearin up makes more sense to me than the risk of not.

man im preachy! i sound like my dad.


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah dad, take a chill... (just yoinkin ya cc)

*Actually, I'm in the camp that armor protects far more than it covers.* I can recall countless falls which I will either let my body just hit or will put out a shoulder or forearm or knee b/c I know those parts are protected by hard shell padded armor. If I did not have the armor I'd have to go to my hands and wrists and try to thread my fall btwn the rocks rather than spreading the load and rolling out the fall.

Clearly, a crash at speed won't allow for this, but at least then you can rag-doll to avoid focused impacts and still roll it out.

If you don't have LOTS of rocks maybe this is not as important and you can just take the beating like a man, but since much of what I ride has as much pointed rock as it does dirt, I don't leave the lot without at least arm and leg gear,Not even for XC... and I don't dh/fr without a pressure suit.

On pure dirt, without a lot of airborne activity, rocks or trees, maybe a bugsuit isn't all that important.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

listen here youngin! yer not that far behind me ya old lizard.

last year i focked up and totally lost focus on the steepest part of the course durrin practice early in the mission and ended up flyin into and bouncin through a massive boulder field made up of all the head and torso sized rocks cleared off the course while it was bein built. man, i thought i was in for another very bad day in a long history of very bad days as i tumbled about protectin the weak arm the best i could and watched the bike fly overhead before bein stopped by a downed tree. a quick body check told me i had survived, sore but mostly unscathed. i replaced a brake, continued practice and won the race the next day. i love dainese! 

i replaced the 12 year old, well used gladiator jacket from that fall with a new 1 last week just to be safe, scored a sick deal on a new d-2 and the rest of the updated armor is commin soon. im just wonderin if i shoulda got a real moto helmet instead.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

from what i know, which isnt everything by a long shot, id rather use a dainese jacket for dh or fr than anything else that covers the chest, back, shoulders and arms. not that id want to see ya wear nuthin vs a moto chest protector, but i feel theyre better as a roost guard than for a serious impact thing. hell... when i 1st started doin dh, i wore used hockey gear from play it again sports. i looked like a fockin linebacker but it worked once i figured out the range of motion mods i needed to make.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

clockwork said:


> I will agree it won't protect your collar bone at all . What it will do it provide protection elsewhere allowing you to crasah and roll easier.
> 
> The number 1 reason for breaking their collarbone is from putting their hands out to stop/break their fall. That energy transfers to the thin bone resulting in breaks/fractures.Best prevention is fighting the instinct of putting the arms out.
> 
> I wouldn't let that deter you from wanting to wear one as in your same crash you might have just walked away a bit sore or just fine and ready to go again.


ding ding ding ding I was wondering how long it would take before somebody got it right


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

sixsixtysix said:


> Here ya go, perfect example from this weekend.
> 
> It was his first day riding a MTB, so I give him props for even trying it, but his collarbone paid the price even with a FlakJacket on.
> 
> Good God Man! Pull up!


Uhhhh.. am i the only one disturbed by this!?! Im the kind of person who believes that car keys should be taken away from a pissed drunk person who wants to go drive. I also believe that a guy first time MTBing shouldnt be encouraged, or heck even allowed, to try a stunt like that. Sixsixtysix, being a MOD on here suggests you have alot of mtb experience.. it didnt cross your mind to talk the guy out of doing something extremely stupid???


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

PsyCro said:


> Uhhhh.. am i the only one disturbed by this!?! Im the kind of person who believes that car keys should be taken away from a pissed drunk person who wants to go drive. I also believe that a guy first time MTBing shouldnt be encouraged, or heck even allowed, to try a stunt like that. Sixsixtysix, being a MOD on here suggests you have alot of mtb experience.. it didnt cross your mind to talk the guy out of doing something extremely stupid???


He's got a moto background, and was hanging just fine with us all day on our routine DH trails, which if you ever ride in AZ are no cakewalk. We all made the suggestion that he might want to start on one of the smaller drops in that area, but his stance was "Go Big or Go Home" at which point its all on him.

I don't stand in the way of anyone doing anything they feel they are comfortable with hitting no matter how much or how little experience they have. Crashing is how you progress as a rider, you step up to the line you are comfortable with and you have 2 choices, either gently push it, or just jump over it. Either way has the same 50/50 possibility of outcomes, you either stick it, or you crash and suck it up. His just happened to not turn out so well, but then again I am sure everyone here has crashed doing something they deep down knew was probably over their heads.

Now if he had been some random rider, setting up to drop in on a trail that I know is gnarly and he's on a WallyWorld special and not wearing a helmet, then I could assume, that he;

A: Doesn't know better. 
B: Is an idiot or 
C: All of the Above

And yes, I would tell him he probably should think twice before he hurts himself, but in the end, its still only a suggestion and I don't take responsibility for anyone but myself on the trail, I am not a group babysitter. (Well except on this forum sometimes)


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

davep said:


> does the pic I linked not work for you guys????


I didn't see the pic when I posted.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

sixsixtysix said:


> ...I am not a group babysitter. (Well except on this forum sometimes)


Maybe all the Moderators should change their names from MODs to MOMs


----------



## Jacobus (Jul 23, 2006)

I broke mine from direct impact to my shoulder. I found this, but haven't purchased one. It is specifically for collarbone protection. http://www.equetech.com/products.as...ction=2&season=SPRING / SUMMER&alldetails=yes


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

Clutchman83 said:


> Collarbones are like your body's throw away shock absorber. They are almost designed to break due to a number of stresses. As a result of their biological design they also have the capability to heal much easier than most bones. My buddy busted his last month and he's already riding his bike again. Not hucking gaps but he's pedaling around the neighborhood and the jump park. His doctor says it's gonna be another 5 months before he's 100% again but hopes to start doing some basic trail rides and light DH runs come spring..


he should be good. i was in the dirt again about 2.5-3 months after i did this...








landed a 10 ft out 4 ft step down directly on my shoulder. didnt slide or roll one little bit. the impact was enough to break a couple ribs in my lower back without actually hitting them on anything. that was a LOOOONG car ride to the er.


----------



## P-townDave (Oct 12, 2006)

-----I broke mine from direct impact to my shoulder. I found this, but haven't purchased one. It is specifically for collarbone protection. http://www.equetech.com/products.asp...alldetails=yes--------

Only appropriate if you are wearing coattails, hunting fox or jumping fences in a field.

Otherwise, check out 661's new line of pads. Supposed to do the same thing.


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

I don't see how that d3o pad would act any differently than a padded hard plastic shoulder cup on impact. It might be more flexible bwn impacts but when it comes time to land on the thing how would it distribute the forces any differently without a conduit (frame) to send the force elsewhere?

Iooks to me it would just spread the load just like a padded shoulder cup.


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

Interesting shirt for the equestrians. My buddy in Iraq had heard of something like that that is used to stop bullets. 

I just hope that buying it doesn't give money to an organization that supports some hair brained idea of banning mtn bikers from trails because the equestrians want them for themselves.


----------



## benedwards209 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey folks, I don't know if anyone will see this or if I should start another thread on the topic, but I thought I'd share my recent broken collarbone story.
I lost it in a berm and didn't have any time to react, so I neither put my arm out nor was I able to roll with it; I pretty much just fell downwards off my bike while sideways in the berm, and landed directly on the outside of my shoulder. I was wearing a 661 pressure suit, but the shoulder cup didn't distribute enough (if any) of the impact, and the force on my shoulder did a number on my collarbone.

I now have a titanium plate and 12 screws holding the bone together (is 12 a record? most I've heard of is 7-8...) and I'm looking at other chest protection options once I'm able to ride again.

I've been looking at the 661 Defenders and the Fox Airsuit/Racesuit. These seem to have a shoulder pad that is elevated off of the shoulder, which would seemingly distribute impact forces over a greater surface area of the protector, rather than transferring them directly to the vulnerable collarbone. Anyone have experience with these or know if these suits work in this way? Hopefully someone will read this and thank to all who take the time to reply


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I broke my collarbone in whistler and thought it was just a dislocated shoulder.... wandered around the village the next day with my backpack on holding up my arm hahaahah

Didn't take a single pain med throughout...... not even during the 22 hour drive back home


----------



## benedwards209 (Sep 2, 2009)

Iggz said:


> I broke my collarbone in whistler and thought it was just a dislocated shoulder.... wandered around the village the next day with my backpack on holding up my arm hahaahah
> 
> Didn't take a single pain med throughout...... not even during the 22 hour drive back home


damn! tough guy, eh? when i landed, i heard (but didnt feel) a snap and thought it was a twig/branch breaking. I did a body check and moved the arm in question in circles without pain and started riding back home (I was on the way back anyway). I guess I have a good adrenal gland or something but once I got back it definitely hurt and I had a huge bump where the bone shouldve been aligned. the orthopedic said that the moving around during my body check probably made the shards move around more than they should have, hence the 12 screws :madman:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

redspotff said:


> Armor can help, obviously it cant take away the impact transferred up your arm when you land wrong and break a collar bone. Another way you can break your collarbone is if you land on your head/shoulder and wearing a moto helmet, the lower edge of the helmet often can hit your collarbone and break it, more common in motocross, but with larger mtb jumps can be seen as well. Armor can protect from this type or break.


Don't even need the full-face helmet. Broke mine from the ridge of my jaw bone pressing into the clavical. I was wearing an XC helmet, and went over the bars and landed on my head and shoulder.


----------



## RamRider (Sep 10, 2009)

davep said:


> When is the last time you put on a Leatt? or even looked closely at how they fit and function??? Should I answer that for you??
> 
> Check one out some time, they do NOT contact the collar bone...in fact they bridge over the collar bone and rest on the chest (pectoral muscle) and the upper back (trapezius area). see here: https://img264.imageshack.us/img264/7506/leatt001et1.jpg no force is transfered from/through a Leatt to the collar bone in any way of form.
> 
> If anything, they would help prevent helmet-impact collar bone fractures...


+1
I broke my collar bone two summers ago from flying over he handlebars after overshooting a gap in Keystone and landing about a foot to the left of the trail at a speed I where I no longer had any control (I was new to it I know i just did about 3 things wrong there) Anyway, I landed head first and the lower part of the Helmet is what came down and broke my collar bone, had I been wearing a Leatt brace I would have been A-ok.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

IMO the best protection against the collar bone break is simply wearing a helmet because it allows you to crash into the ground head first without putting your arms out. Just relax when you see the ground coming and you should be fine. I have landed on my helmet/shoulder straight on from way in the air on my dirt bike many times and never had a broken collar bone. I have felt my arm slip in and out of the socket a couple of times because the impact was so hard on my shoulder and it still didn't break my collar bone.


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

No, I demolished my collarbone in the 661 pressure suit.


----------



## conman26 (Oct 19, 2015)

This might help for direct contact as opposed to a force load injury:

Wholesale Hockey Protective Gear Upper Body Chest Collarbone Shoulder AC Armor | eBay


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Nothing will keep you from breaking it , it's the easiest bone to break and the typical impact will either seperate your shoulder or break the clavicle. Mine are both wrecked, shoulder and clavicles


----------

